

Entire new 13-story building tips over in Shanghai - tjaerv
http://gizmodo.com/5304233/entire-new-13+story-building-tips-over-in-shanghai/

======
deeths
It's interesting to see how flexible the building is (in terms of conforming
to the ground). Obviously you need some bend due to wind/earthquake/etc, but
it's rare to see it so obviously.

------
jlgaddis
... four and a half years ago.

